# Updated garden pics! Let's see em!



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

This thread section has been slow, let's liven it up!
We got some good rain today! Things are looking good. I would say my fall garden is doing much better than my spring!
Broccoli!








Bay leaves








Contender beans on left, with cilantro in front! Just planted 57 garlic bulbs on right!








Full bed of different kinds of peppers








Tomato bed, 12 plants








Cauliflower, 8 plants








6 different lettuce plants, romaine in forefront!








Kentucky Wonder peas, super sugar snap, bUrpee tender pod peas









Let's see your pics!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Forgot cabbage and sweet potatos


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking good even sideways ... but my neck does hurt now


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> Looking good even sideways ... but my neck does hurt now


Not sure why it turned them all like that, sorry!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Today I planted Cosmic Purple Carrots, white carrots, and red lettus

also did a dz. Penta in the landscape


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Why are the small pics right side up, but when you tap into them, they are sideways, weird!

Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## Paul Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally had time to take pictures.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Everything here is doing very well, although the kohlrabies are somewhat slower than in past years... but the Ruby lettuce & Swiss chard are picking up the slack. :rotfl:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wild Rose,I planted a big,long row of kolhrabies,about 70',and 1 plant came up.That was my first try.Reckon it was bad seed or bad planter?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I usually put in 48-60 of them. We use them as a potato substitute (I'm not supposed to eat a lot of potatoes anymore... We use them in stew & they are excellent when prepared like home fries...


----------



## Paul Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is mine.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> I usually put in 48-60 of them. We use them as a potato substitute (I'm not supposed to eat a lot of potatoes anymore... We use them in stew & they are excellent when prepared like home fries...


Ranch,

How long do they store and what is the best way to store them? They grow very well in my garden so I think I will increase my production.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Tate, we normally just leave them in the garden & use them as needed. However, there are some that are still in when it comes time to start getting ready for the spring garden & those are pulled, then stored in one of our refrigerators. We have stored them up to 2 months that way...


----------

